# Keine Netzwerkkarten unter Gentoo

## 191562

Hallo Gentoo-Freunde,

Ich beschäftige mich schon Jahrelang mit Gentoo, habe aber jetzt ein Problem welches ich selbst nicht gelöst bekomme.

Ich habe das Motherboard (jetzt Intel D875PBZ) und die CPU in einem PC getauscht. Gentoo erkennt seitdem keine Netzwerkkarte mehr. Auch nicht von der Live-CD 2006.1. Knoppix 3.8 von einer Live-CD hingegen hat zwei der drei Netzwerkkarten anerkannt.

ifconfig findet nur lo und lspci ergibt folgendes:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Processor to PCI to CSA Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

03:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

03:02.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4120 (rev 12)

03:03.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)
```

Die Treiber für alle drei Karten sind im Kernel fest drin. Dmesg habe ich schon durchgesehen, ohne Erfolg. Nichts was mit dem Problem zu tun hat. Der Gentoo-Kernel ist aktuell.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass ich irgendwas grundsätzliches übersehen habe. Etwas, was auch auf der Live-CD von Gentoo fehlt, aber Knoppix hat. Hat jmd. eine Idee dazu? Vielen Dank schon mal!

MfG: Mathias Sahm

----------

## dertobi123

 *matsahm wrote:*   

> Gentoo erkennt seitdem keine Netzwerkkarte mehr.

 

z.B. die

 *matsahm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> 
> ...

 

beiden müssten aber definitiv funktionieren - werden nur die Module nicht automatisch geladen?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hast du auch  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules angepasst bzw neue MAC eingetragen für Eth0, Eth1 usw usf?

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

weiß nicht ob es passt, aber bei mir waren letztens auch die Ethernetkarte und die Isdn-Karte "weg". Alles nach heftigen emerge Problemen mit kde4 (layman, svn usw.). Nachdem ich die Probleme wieder eingefangen hatte ging kein Netz mehr. Hmm, nach einigem hin und herstellte ich fest, die Karten waren noch da, die Treiber auch geladen, nur  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 war nicht mehr da. ;(

Naja, Karte mit ifconfig konfiguriert und route gesetzt, ging wieder. Keine Ahnung was da los war.

----------

## misterjack

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 ist lediglich ein symlink auf /etc/init.d/net.lo, den kannste selber wieder setzen

ifconfig -a gibt nichts aus?

----------

## AmonAmarth

[quote="michael_w"]Hmm, nach einigem hin und herstellte ich fest, die Karten waren noch da, die Treiber auch geladen, nur  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 war nicht mehr da./quote]

und bei deinem hin und her wurde das baselayout (bzw openrc) geupdatet?

----------

## michael_w

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   Hmm, nach einigem hin und herstellte ich fest, die Karten waren noch da, die Treiber auch geladen, nur  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 war nicht mehr da. 
> 
> und bei deinem hin und her wurde das baselayout (bzw openrc) geupdatet?

 

Laut eix wurde es am 23.08.08 geupdated, also zeitmäßig passt das schon. Wieso?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*    *michael_w wrote:*   Hmm, nach einigem hin und herstellte ich fest, die Karten waren noch da, die Treiber auch geladen, nur  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 war nicht mehr da. 
> 
> und bei deinem hin und her wurde das baselayout (bzw openrc) geupdatet? 
> 
> Laut eix wurde es am 23.08.08 geupdated, also zeitmäßig passt das schon. Wieso?

 

weil das baselayout update wohl deine symbolischen links auf net.lo entfernt hat.

----------

## michael_w

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> weil das baselayout update wohl deine symbolischen links auf net.lo entfernt hat.

 

Leicht OT, aber warum tut baselayout sowas?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   weil das baselayout update wohl deine symbolischen links auf net.lo entfernt hat. 
> 
> Leicht OT, aber warum tut baselayout sowas?

 

Das alte "sysinit" wird beim upgrade gegen "openrc" ersetzt danach darf man relativ viel wieder einstellen.

baselayout 1.x = sysvinit

baselayout 2.x = openrc

Gibt auch ne Migrationsanleitung in der drinsteht das man die Links neu setzen muss für Netzwerk.

----------

